# escambia river (quintette ramp)



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

anything good happening with that place right now? bass or bluegill?


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I spent the better part of last week out there hunting and didn't see anybody in boats except hunters heading upriver. There were a few people fishing from shore but when I spoke to them they said they weren't catching much.


----------

